# What's your favorite Pokemon type?



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Self-explanatory. Go!

My favorite types are:

Water and ice, because water types are the most type match-ups in their favor out of any type. Plus, when you have a Pokemon like Dewgong, who is both water and ice, who can freeze you with blizzard AND than surf the crap out of you while you remain a frozen block of sadness.....that's just epic.

I also really like ground, flying, and electric types, because of the whole rock-paper-scissors thing they have going on. Ground moves are useless on flying types, electric moves are useless on ground types, and even though flying moves aren't useless on electric types, a Pikachu will electrocute the shit out of your widdle Pidgey.

But my absolute favorite would have to be fire types. Because Charizard ftw <3


----------



## LemurianOfMu (Aug 13, 2013)

Fighting and Dragon Pokemon, both being super OP. 

I flew through the Pokemon Black Pokemon League on my very first try with a mostly Fighting and Dragon Pokemon team. I literally only had one other Pokemon that wasn't either and it was an Ice Pokemon. 

My least favorite would have to be Dark Pokemon. Maybe it's just my strategies, but I always get destroyed whenever I use a Dark Pokemon without having a strong type advantage against the opponent. Also Normal Pokemon. They're usually nothing special.

And in terms of appearance I like Rock and Fire Pokemon the most. They just look amazing to me.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Water and Ice. They relate to me more. :kitteh: 

(Second ups would be Fire/Fighting) 
(I would also include wind... but flying doesnt count :ninja


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't really play on the competitive scene (as it just seems like a huge amount of work and I am pretty bad at team building, calculating EV/IV totals Ect. Ect.) but I generally like pokemon that can do quite a lot of damage while being able to tank hits like a boss. So naturally I'd lean towards Steel and Poison types. I also voted for Ghost because a lot of ghost types are pretty cool and I love Gengar. It's so baller.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Blaziken and Machoke are my favorites, some ghost types too.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Fire types go pew pew and don't need no type advantage. But omg, fuuuuuck rock and ground types.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Psychic..and whatever Snorlax is. But I forgot to think about him, and just said Psychic.

EDIT: He's Normal. Should have voted Normal, too. DX My Normal vote is there in spirit!


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

1. Psychic
2. Ghost
3. Ice
4. Fire
_________
5. Flying
6. Water
7. Fairy
8. Electric
9. Dragon
10. Grass

Don't like Steel / Dark / Rock / Ground / Normal & Fight.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

Those days when Psychic types were unstoppable. Though we needed balance, who needs Dark and Steel types anyway?
Electric comes a close second. Grass and Poison are weak types, never liked them. Honorable mentions for other favorite types would have to be Ice, Flying, and Dragon.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

personally fire types. I love me a Blaziken. Speed boost that fucker. 

I also have a soft spot for electric, dark, ghost and fighting types. I've always hated ground, rock and bug types.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Psychic. But I also like ghost, fire and electric a lot. 

I hate bug, and it pleases me to see that nobody have bug as their favorite in the poll. Normal is just boring so I see why nobody voted for it.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Water, dragon and fairy. In that order. The rest are okay and only used for the purpose of a balanced team. Though, I take extra care which water, dragon and fairy Pokémon I pick for my team.


----------



## Link1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Fire has the coolest Pokemon: Charizard, Arcanine, Entei, Blaziken, Typhlosion, Flareon, Houndoom, and one of my favourite Infernape.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

1. Dark
2. Fire
3. Steel
4. Dragon



Baldur said:


> Psychic. But I also like ghost, fire and electric a lot.
> 
> I hate bug, and it pleases me to see that nobody have bug as their favorite in the poll. Normal is just boring so I see why nobody voted for it.



How can you hate bug? Volcarona and Galvantula are awesome. Satoshi's love of bug catching is what inspired him to create pokemon.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

I forgot what type I voted for but (If italics are right) I am pretty sure Ground and Ghost.

Ground because I just find I like the way it feels. I have especially fond memories of Diglett/Dugtrio from the first and second generation games, and the ground moves just feel better than rock.

Ghost, because I am... Super edgy :laughing:? I really like their designs and I like the trickster persona they have (though, I guess that has been passed off to Dark type).

As for actual favorite Pokemon, My all time favorite is Typhlosion. Don't ask me why, I don't fully know. It isn't even the strongest Starter pokemon... Oh well, you can't help who you fall for...

Other favorites: Drifloon, Frosslass, Munchlax, Rotom, Tyranitar (because he is fun to play) and Milotic.

The only legendaries that I ever used were Groudon and Celebi (I honestly don't know how I got celebi though, since it was an event pokemon...)

I also like the idea of novelty pokemon, like Shedinja, cherrim, vespiquen and eevee, but wouldn't call them favorites.


----------



## Hollyucinogen (Mar 13, 2016)

Really?! Nobody voted for Bug or Normal?!


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

1. psychic (*ESPEON*)
2. fairy (for their cute design)
3. ghost

i'm all about those eeveelutions so i guess normal is aight too.

+runs away+


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

Zapdos, Altaria, Arcanine, Misdreavus, Gardevoir, Milotic 
Electric, Dragon, Fire, Ghost, Psychic, Water
In no specific order 

Nobody likes bug?! 
I LOVE YOU BEEDRILL <3


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Psychic, Fairy, and Ice. After all, Gardevoir is my favourite Pokémon. I am also "specially" biased, far from being physically active or strong. I am all for design with cute or dreamy vibes so fairy makes sense. The types that have more "physical vibes" are more or less lower on my list.
Gallade is a close second...I think that's about the only fighting-type Pokémon I actually like.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I am really into the fairy type right now!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Idk. All I know is Jigglypuff will always be my favorite Pokémon.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

*Water*.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

I liked steel in pokemon diamond


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Poison and dark.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

I like Fairy,Dark,Physic and Water as all have themes and designs I like a lot. Fairy types appeal to my like of the magical and light eternalness, Dark to my love of the night and darkness, Physic appeals to my fascination with the mysterious and supernatural and Water I love for the aquatic and oceanic themes.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Water types


----------



## Robert2928 (Apr 6, 2012)

I like grass pokemon. When I first played Pokemon Yellow bulbasaur with leech seed and poison powder helped me out. I personally like the versatility of grass pokemon. They can self heal with a few moves, cause abnormal status effects with moves and have only gotten better as the generations has gone. While the designs for grass pokemon are hit and miss (water and fire usually have the cooler designs for starter pokemon) if we are going by "play style" I like grass pokemon's more tactical approach because if my pokemon are under leveled being able to set up long term effects on tough pokemon will give me a better chance for victory.


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

Mainly Ghost and Psychic.

Mostly because Alakazam and Gengar have been my favorites since Gen 1


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Grass and fairy.


----------



## SweetStars (Jun 12, 2018)

Is difficult to choose only one, but i most say electric and fairy type.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

Jigglypuff is my favorite Pokemon so I'll say fairy


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

plz don't ban me because this post has nothing to do with the thread.


----------

